# Brighton Blower Video from Dec 27th



## ARSENALFAN (Apr 16, 2012)

Fantastic. And I thought we had some deep powder last weekend. Did you require a snorkel?


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks

Not quite but I opened my mouth at an in-opertune time and nearly choked on the snow that was jammed down my throat.


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow that was something !! Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

good pow! ....


----------



## schmitty34 (Dec 28, 2007)

Dang, that was some deep snow!! Good stuff.

Next time find a few drops to hurl yourself off of. With that much snow, there is nothing better than getting some good air and landing in waist deep powder. Makes for fun videos too!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

schmitty34 said:


> Dang, that was some deep snow!! Good stuff.
> 
> Next time find a few drops to hurl yourself off of. With that much snow, there is nothing better than getting some good air and landing in waist deep powder. Makes for fun videos too!


Thanks for the suggestion

just learning were the good drops are at Brighton now(some are still filling in as we speak) will make a point to get some on film next time!


----------



## Tsukasa (Oct 16, 2012)

Whats the pole your using to film ??


----------



## SHREDDER97 (Aug 1, 2010)

Awesome man. Just got back from utah actually. I was at brighton the 26th and it was pretty deep. Where were you riding in this one? i found the best pow off the lift on the far right of the resort(if your looking on the trail map) but was wondering where better spots are.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

SHREDDER97 said:


> Awesome man. Just got back from utah actually. I was at brighton the 26th and it was pretty deep. Where were you riding in this one? i found the best pow off the lift on the far right of the resort(if your looking on the trail map) but was wondering where better spots are.


I only had one battery with me(and was trying to be a good boyfriend) so most of the video was under Great Western Lift(far skies right), Trees and bowl off of Snake lift and the beginning really deep stuff was out of bounds on Pioneer Ridge(the peak above and to lookers left of Crest lift.) where I was the first person to hike for the day, as soon as suckers saw me they followed my post holes up.

Yea I LOVE Milly I didn't get over there until a little later when I was out of batteries and sick of dealing with the video camera but yea Milly gets probably the most amount of snow.

*Tsukasa *it was just a random telescoping hiking pole, wish I had something nicer but not really in the budget right now


----------

